# Ed invoice



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

Now you got it!!!! Good luck!


----------



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

It's funny how a few CA's would simply try to convince you that there is nothing like an ED invoice, only ED MSRP (and that is their ED price, talking about one of the big corp. dealerships....)


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

I read on this forum that M3 / M4 ED vehicles are coming out of the dealership's allocation thus negotiating below ED MSRP might be difficult. Is this true and will this change in time? Have European Delivery M models always been part of the dealership's allocation? Thank you.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

calimarc said:


> I read on this forum that M3 / M4 ED vehicles are coming out of the dealership's allocation thus negotiating below ED MSRP might be difficult. Is this true and will this change in time? Have European Delivery M models always been part of the dealership's allocation? Thank you.


Has been this way for a few years now. It hasn't changed. You can secure better deals, but not while people are content paying MSRP (new models). By the time the last e92 M3s were being produced, you could secure an ED below msrp... it really depends on number of allocations a dealer is getting vs what ## they are selling of those and how quickly.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

hyperzulu said:


> Has been this way for a few years now. It hasn't changed. You can secure better deals, but not while people are content paying MSRP (new models). By the time the last e92 M3s were being produced, you could secure an ED below msrp... it really depends on number of allocations a dealer is getting vs what ## they are selling of those and how quickly.


Thank you for the reply. My wife ordered her 2016 Volvo XC 90 for OverSeas Delivery. Being a new model it won't be delivered until June 2015. Volvo is flying us to Sweden for that deal. I began talking to the dealership and he is talking like he will play ball on a price between European Invoice and European MSRP. I understand the max lead time is 4 months on an ED for BMW. I wish I could ink the deal today not to mention lock in some finance numbers.


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

calimarc said:


> I understand the max lead time is 4 months on an ED for BMW. I wish I could ink the deal today not to mention lock in some finance numbers.


Well....

In my experience and from reading others', you can lock in a delivery date up to six months in advance but cannot lock in rates/finance numbers until you are within three months of the month of delivery. Maybe if you are taking delivery on the 30th of a month you can effectively stretch it to nearly four months, but I don't think you can make it exactly four months. Maybe this is not a big deal to you, but if you are taking delivery on the 1st or early in a month, you're going to be much closer to three than four months of finance locking.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

M3's,M4's, M5's and M6's are coming out of dealers allocation. As 1 of the larger dealers in the country, you
would think that I could get a bunch of M3's. In the months of November and December I only
have 3 cars allocated to build and I sold them in October...nothing until next year. Now you
see why dealers dont want to discount the car.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

jjcruiser said:


> Well....
> 
> In my experience and from reading others', you can lock in a delivery date up to six months in advance but cannot lock in rates/finance numbers until you are within three months of the month of delivery. Maybe if you are taking delivery on the 30th of a month you can effectively stretch it to nearly four months, but I don't think you can make it exactly four months. Maybe this is not a big deal to you, but if you are taking delivery on the 1st or early in a month, you're going to be much closer to three than four months of finance locking.


You could still manage to submit a credit app to use up to four months worth of rates. Say your delivery is May 5th. You could use May's programs if you signed paperwork in May and were leaving to Munich on the 3rd... but you would have submitted a credit app on February 15th to lock in February rates. Then the 90 day credit lock starts at the end of the current program (February 28th?), which would lock you in for the following three months. You could then use Feb, Mar, Apr, and May rates.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

jjcruiser said:


> Well....
> 
> In my experience and from reading others', you can lock in a delivery date up to six months in advance but cannot lock in rates/finance numbers until you are within three months of the month of delivery. Maybe if you are taking delivery on the 30th of a month you can effectively stretch it to nearly four months, but I don't think you can make it exactly four months. Maybe this is not a big deal to you, but if you are taking delivery on the 1st or early in a month, you're going to be much closer to three than four months of finance locking.


Thank you for experience. I'm wondering if the dealer who offered to negotiate a price between ED Invoice and ED MSRP is waiting for his allocation to see what he even has. He told me FEBRUARY so maybe that is when he has an M4. I have no idea how far out they see in terms of their allocations. 
I know I will be in Europe June 2015 to pick up my wife's Volvo. Trying to lock in this second car so I can work on the trip's itinerary. :rofl:


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> M3's,M4's, M5's and M6's are coming out of dealers allocation. As 1 of the larger dealers in the country, you
> would think that I could get a bunch of M3's. In the months of November and December I only
> have 3 cars allocated to build and I sold them in October...nothing until next year. Now you
> see why dealers dont want to discount the car.


You are in an interesting position here on this forum. All of us screaming for $5 dollars over invoice when your working to make a living. I'm working with a very small dealership that may just want to sell their only M4 to just do as much volume on overall sales as possible. I don't think I'm going to wait til March without exploring other options that may be out there. I'd be very disappointed if February rolled around and I'm told something else. I will be in touch with them having placed a Volvo OverSeas delivery with them for June 2015.


----------

